# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Filter RDF homemade buatan Indonesia

## Frengky Setiawan

Selamat pagi,
Om admin, minta ijin buka thread ini buat memperkenalkan filter RDF made in Indonesia,

Kami membuat RDF yang disesuaikan dengan kebutuhan baik dari sisi kualitas, efektivitas, biaya investasi, biaya perawatan, biaya operasional.
Spesifikasi RDFnya adalah sbb :

Spesifikasi JenVin RDF


Operating voltage : 220VacTotal operational power(washing) : +/-80wLength of controller cable : 1,5mOverflow safety : Yes, bypassing the flowInlet : 2x 3" PVC, with rubber connector with ss clampOutlet : 2x 3" PVC, with rubber connector with ss clampDrain : ½" PVC with valve on both side
Waste tray : 1 1/2" with rubber connector and ss clampNumber of Nozzle : 2Motor : 13kg/cm2 @6v 18wSterilization: UVC 8-11wPump : 2600-2800L/h 40-50wCapacity : >10000L/h clear water, suggested max 10000L/h depend on how dirty the water is (usually increase the flow only when the water slowly clear after several hour)Ponds Volume : 1-20 M3Weight : +/- 15KgDimension box only : (Lxwxh) 33x31x34 cmDimension total : (Lxwxh) 45x45x37 cmWater temp : below 50C
Bahan :
PMMA : Case, waste trayRubber : Seal,ConnectorStainless steel : Bolt, Clamp, Wire Mesh, handlePP : Controller box,Nozzle,water level sesorPVC : Pipe, drain valve

Sensors:
Water level sensor on both side, on clean side to safe pump from lack of waterTemperature sensor

Unit yang ada saat ini ada 3 pcs, 1 untuk saya pakai sendiri, sedangkan yang 2 unit adalah sbb :
1 unit saya tawarkan jika ada para senior disini yang berminat untuk test/coba/review atau minta demo, mohon maaf sebelumnya jika mungkin ada antrian, prioritas pertama adalah untuk yang lokasi paling dekat  :Biggrin: , jadi metode ini tergantung ketersediaan unitnya dan lokasi.

Test/trial/review/demo dilakukan dengan kondisi:
·         Metode input ke RDF untuk trial/demo ini adalah Pump Feed jadi gampang dan tidak repot untuk pemilik kolam.
·         Pompa disediakan pemilik kolam dengan maksimal flow 10 ribu L/h, atau kami bawa 2x2600 L/h
·         Waktu : beberapa jam atau 1 hari tergantung kondisi kolam, flow, desain kolam.
·         Sanitasi unit : walaupun unit  sudah kami bersihkan, silahkan untuk dicuci ulang dengan larutan garam atau sanitasi ulang dsb supaya anda tidak khawatir, karena kami tidak bertanggung jawab jika ada resiko.
·         Ts dijinkan untuk mengambil dokumentasi before dan after, dan menggunakannya untuk bahan artikel dan bahan evaluasi.
·         Tawaran ini bisa berakhir tanpa pemberitahuan terlebih dahulu

1 unit (desain paling terakhir) lagi bisa dengan sistem order/dibeli,  dengan cara booking transfer 250 ribu (silahkan pm), sisanya nanti COD pada saat unit diantar ke rumah, tentunya sekaligus dengan training, support dan garansi unit.  Siapa cepat akan dapat (lokasi prioritas  tetap Jakarta Barat atau Tangerang) , harga dapat diskon tambahan. Harga setelah diskon 6 juta belum termasuk ongkos kirim.

Catatan: Test saat penerimaan barang adalah pump feed, kami hanya memberikan panduan jika pemilik menginginkan sistem gravity feed

Dealer/reseller yang berminat welcome juga, silahkan pm atau langsung di thread ini.

Lebih detail bisa juga visit ke:

http://jenvin.tech/produk/jenvin-rdf
http://jenvin.tech/blogs
https://www.facebook.com/jenvinrdf
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-...bxgnY1wQH7UUmg

terima kasih om Admin
Regards
Frengky

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Akhirrrnyaaahhh....

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## deds

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Sepertinya sudah kontak saya semua kan ya  ::  , saya berusaha jawab semua, mohon maaf kalau ada yang kelamaan responsenya..

Ada beberapa hal yang perlu saya clearkan, jadi tidak bingung atau salah info:

- RDF ini dibuat awalnya untuk pakai sendiri, dan saya tidak punya RDF sebelumnya memang, tetapi lewat informasi yang ada digabung dengan percobaan2 di kolam sendiri, jadilah RDF yang ada sekarang ini.

- RDF seharusnya dipasang selalu di awal setelah air keluar dari kolam, setelah itu menuju ke biofilter, bakki shower dsb, baru kembali ke kolam.

- RDF sudah berjalan test di tempat saya sekitar 6 bulan (tapi desain dan development tentunya lebih dari itu), pernah ditest gravity feed dan pump feed, sekarang berjalan dengan pump feed dari settlement chamber. Gravity feed di tempat saya ditest menggunakan IBC tank jadi mudah karena IBC posisinya tinggi dan tidak perlu gali-gali atau bobok seperti kolam yang letaknya sejajar dengan permukaan tanah. Salah satu kelemahan gravity feed selain harus ubah desain adalah pembuangan waste, yang mungkin perlu pompa lagi untuk dibuang ke atas.

- Tujuan trial/test/demo selain memperkenalkan adalah juga karena saya ingin compare sekaligus mengetahui desain kolam yang umum dipakai senior2 disini dan pengaruhnya ke desain rdf, jadi apakah nanti memerlukan perubahan besar atau tidak, karena baik pump feed atau gravity feed mungkin perlu penyesuaian aliran air kolam, saya kembalikan lagi ke pemilik kolam. Jika perubahan besar perlu dilakukan, sementara selama test/demo RDF dipasang sebagai filter "tambahan" saja dengan pump feed, sistem lama tetap berjalan atau siap dijalankan kembali...

- Kami tidak memberikan layanan instalasi RDF (piping dsb) dan perubahan kolam untuk instalasi RDF tetapi siap memberikan info untuk pembuatan desain (pengukuran dsb).


Sorry linknya di atas ada yang salah, yang benar adalah http://jenvin.tech/blog , disana ada artikel juga soal tipe instalasi termasuk dengan gambar (paling bawah)
http://jenvin.tech/blog/apa-itu-rdf 
http://jenvin.tech/blog/bagaimana-ke...dap-radiasi-uv
dll

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

> Anyway, really appreciate your endless effort om. Jadi ini DIY yah (do it yourself) ?, sebaiknya sih sharingnya di thread Do It Yourself. Supaya sharing knowledgenya di room yang tepat.
> 
> Silahkan jika ingin berbagi produknya dengan teman2 lain agar hobby koi kita semakin terjangkau, 
> 
> Pesan kami, tetap berdiskusi, sharing knowledge, dan berinovasi dengan kebutuhan hobbyist sekarang serta di masa mendatang.
> 
> two thumbs up ya om


Good news buat para penghobby koi... 
Setuju dengan om LDJ.. sebaiknya di pindah ke DIY agar kita semua aware bahwa improvement dari rdf ini masih berlangsung.
Banyaklah yang sudah pakai rdf sehingga bisa kasih saran agar rdf ini bisa lepas landas layaknya orang beli motor tinggal nge-gas.

We support you!

----------


## sgotama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Refino

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soleha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

> Terima kasih pak Pieth sudah dikasih test, pompanya sih bukan kendala pak, RDF nya kekecilan haha, jadi airnya memang dibypass supaya safe,
> at least saya tahu kalau untuk kolam KOI ukuran umumnya berapa pak, jadi next mungkin naik ke kelas 15000 ltr/jam aja sekalian deh...
> 
> Thank you pak


Ditunggu yah om kalau memang mau trial lg di kolam saya tinggal kontek saja. Mantap

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## optimus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Pertanyaan tentang : Minimal pompa yang digunakan

Jadi kalau kapasitas bawah sebenarnya pompa aquarium kecil bisa digunakan, apakah pompa sprayer tidak kehabisan air ? rdf nya didesain untuk menyimpan "buffer" air, jadi tidak masalah untuk supply air sprayer. Yang jadi tantangan memang kapasitas atas, yang bisa overload.

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Update 5 Mei 2016 
- Karena lebar drum bertambah, nozzle ditambah menjadi 3 buah dan jarak antara nozzle dan wire mesh lebih dekat untuk menambah daya tekan
- Pompa tetap 2800L/h karena masih cukup tapi masih bisa ditambah jadi 2x2800L/h (masih bisa muat 1 pompa lagi dalam rdf, contoh video menyusul)
- Dimensi PxLxT =  42x50x42 cm
- Gambar diagram bisa dilihat juga di http://jenvin.tech/blog/progress-rdf-tipe-15k-ltrh
- Video "penyiksaan" menggunakan pompa kecil 43w @2800L/h sebanyak 10 Buah, pompa kecil jadi gampang untuk dikurangi atau ditambah:
https://youtu.be/MzvYp26CGYg

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Nah bisa test lg dong om haha

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

> Oke om, cuma jadwalnya besok nih ya om, kira2 jam 9-10 bisa ? boleh pm om alamat lengkap-nya ?


Oops sorry sudah dapat om alamatnya, jamnya kira2 bisa?

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> invite masuk grup jg dong vid


Udh ajak bsk camden huehehehehe

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Semangat om frengky  :Clap2:

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stradivari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Oop sorry belum mention om David, metode pakai dacron untuk cek air outlet adalah dari om David  ::

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

> Ini sennior om ....... Bosnya ganteng


Iya om, baru tahu setelah search thread-thread lama ...

----------


## dudutgakelutung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Instalasi di Citra Garden 
Mode: pump feed
Pompa:Wasser SWP-250E - 250W
Baru upgrade software controller, semoga semakin tambah jam terbang, unit semakin baik...




Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbWk...ature=youtu.be

(Owner: ko Ricky, thank ijin sharenya  ::  )

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

update terus ya om perkembanganya

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Sekarang perkembangan rdf nya gimana om?

----------


## Jeff

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## liechanj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

> Captured:


tambah mantap nih, oya cara connect wifinya bagaimana?

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roberto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## silencio02

mantaabbb, sukses om

----------


## musanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## musanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## JamesWig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

